# Dave's Bait & Tackle Vermilion,Ohio



## Bait Dave (Apr 28, 2004)

NEED to rig your boat, please call we are happy to bid on any and all tackle,offshore,trolling outfits ect. we beat cabelas ALL the time.
Thanks-Bait Dave 
1610 state route 60 Vermilion,Ohio 44089

Report:NIGHT WALLEYE BY sea and shore was HOT LAST NIGHT! Many places to fish by land and sea.
It was the most productive evening I have witnessed for the season,for most all fishing.

WALLEYE by day seem to be picking up as well,some Honkers but most 2-5lbrs.All been hit by trolling in tight.

By the way this weekend is a free weekend! No license needed if you are an Ohio resident.May 1 & 2.

STEELHEAD & COHO(now) Have still been have bin popped up and down the Vermilion river.

SMALLMOUTH ,quite a few have been taken by boat. I have yet to here any coming from the river.

PERCH, when you get in them you can limit in no time! Dead out of the river. The Loain and Huron piers are starting to turn on as well,yet the fish are quite a bit larger by sea.

CRAPPIE,startin to liven up in the river, Oberlin reservior is still hot,fresh shiner is always a hot bait.
Hope this helps all,
Bait Dave
Shop-440-963-0088


----------

